# Im Filter ist der Wurm drin



## Distelfink (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit diesem Jahr einen kleinen Teich bei uns hintern Haus angelegt.
Gestern habe ich zum ersten mal seit dem Betriebsbeginn vor ca. 2 Wochen meinen Filter überprüfen wollen. Da er schon etwas verdreckt war, habe ich die Matte ausspülen wollen. Dabei habe ich diesen seltsamen Wurm entdeckt(s.Bilder) Ich dachte zuerst ich habe einen Plastikdraht oder Wurzel da. Da es aber sich bei Sonnenlicht kringelt denke ich schon, dass es ein Wurm ist. Er ist ca. 10-15cm lang und 1mm dick hat an einem Ende(Kopf) nen schwarzen Fleck. Das einzige wo ich ihn herhaben kann sind von meinen Teichpflanzen, die ich online bezogen habe.
Ich habe einen mal fotografiert ich hoffe man kann ihn erkennen. Zum Vergleich daneben ein 1Euro Stück.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Distelfink


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*

Servus Singvogelfreund ("Stieglitz" sagt man bei uns auch zum Distelfink )

Herzlich Willkommen

Leider kann ich den Wurm nicht bestimmen , aber bin mir sicher du bekommst noch eine Antwort auf deine Frage 

Kannst du uns deinen Teich bitte näher vorstellen 

Wir sind ja nicht neurig , aber Bilder wären der pure Wahnsinn


----------



## Distelfink (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*

Hallo Digicat,

danke für die nette Begrüßung. Den Namen hab ich wegen meinem Wohnort gewählt. Ist hier ne bekannte Weinsorte und die Einwohner werden hier auch so genannt.
Sorry, dass ich den Teich noch nicht genauer vorgestellt habe.
~1500l, tiefste Stelle gemessene 156cm, ~2,5m² Teichfläche. Leider konnte ich den Teich aus bautechnischen Gründen nicht größer gestalten, da auch die Bauherrin mir Grenzen gesetzt hat. LEIDER!
Fische haben wir noch keine Drin, da ich den Teich erst dieses Jahr angelegt habe und noch nicht über die Wasserqualität sicher bin. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass sich hier schnell ander Genossen ansiedeln werden, da wir jetzt schon __ Feuersalamander, __ Eidechsen, __ Grasfrosch, Blindschleichen, Schlingnattern, Kreuzottern und Eichhörnchen als Gäste in unserem Garten haben.
Fotos folgen, so schnell wie bald. z.Zt ist der Teich noch ziemlich unspektakulär

Gruß
Distelfink


----------



## elkop (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*

ich kenne diesen wurm nicht, aber die spulwürmer bei hunden sehen in etwa so aus. nur, was sollte ein spulwurm in deinem filter? also muss es doch was anderes sein.


----------



## Distelfink (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*

Hi Elkop,

danke für den Typ.
Ich bin Hundebesitzer. Nur wären die Viecher ja dann im Darm und nicht im Filter. Außer er hätte in den Teich gemacht. Doch wir hatten erst vor kurzem ne Stuhluntersuchung ohne Befund.
Dann kann es aber auch eine der vielen Katzen sein, die hier in der Gegend rumstreunern. Die habe ich eh schon auf dem Kiecker, da sie schon im Teichumfeld riechbare Spuren hinterlassen haben.
Ist es dann gefährlich, wenn unser Hund das Wasser trinken würde? 
Will ihn gar nicht an den Teich rauslassen, obwohl es eben draußen schön sonnig ist.

Gruß
Distelfink


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*

Servus 

Bin gerade auf der suche nach Katzenwürmer über diesen Beitrag gestolpert


> Grubenkopf- oder Fischfinnenbandwurm
> ====================================
> Der bekannteste ist der Grubenkopf- oder Fischfinnenbandwurm. Er zaehlt zu
> den laengsten Bandwuermern ueberhaupt und ist leicht an den 2 Sauggruben am
> ...


Quelle

Vielleicht ist das dein Wurm


----------



## Distelfink (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*

Hallo hab eben im das hier gefunden. Die Beschreibung passt ziemlich genau dazu.
Gordius aquaticus oder Wasserkalb
http://www.fsbio-hannover.de/oftheweek/202.htm
Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, was ich dagegen machen kann.


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*



Distelfink schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, was ich dagegen machen kann.



Hi,

warum? Deinem Hund tun die nix.


----------



## Distelfink (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Im Filter ist der Wurm drin*

Keine Angst ich will den Teich jetzt nicht desinfizieren. Aber ich habe gestern abend schon 2 Libellenlarven gesehn. Und hoffe auch vielleicht bald andere Teichbewohner zu haben, die leider auch Wirte wären. Vielleicht gibt es ja passende Fressfeinde dazu
Gruß
Distelfink


----------

